

Ask HN: Know any good AdWords bidding automation SaaS solutions? - sbazerque

Keeping all my AdWords CPC bids optimized is taking me a lot of time (I have about 20 campaigns, all with different seasonality, so periodic tuning is necessary). I'm guessing this should be a very common problem for small startups.<p>I have worked with bidding algos in the past (unfortunately I am not at liberty to use them in my side projects), but I remember a little bit of trickery got you a long way in terms of CPA optimization. I googled around looking for bidding automation solutions, and all I can find are ugly-looking ms-windows applications that seem to belong to an age long gone.<p>Where's the snappy, startup-friendly SaaS adWords bidding automation provider?
======
zoomzoom
SearchForce, ClickEquations, AdGrok (YC company) all have good solutions.
There are other similar providers as well...

~~~
sbazerque
ClickEquations and SearchForce seem to target companies far larger than my
side-project.

I got a demo account at AdGrok, but they don't seem to provide an automated
bidder. Will keep looking though.

Thanks again for the information zoomzoom!

